

Designer drugs for illness & experimentation: 3D print custom reaction chambers - fhoxh
http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/olson20120426

======
gee_totes
_such a technology will invariably be a nightmare for medical and law
enforcement communities_

This is very true, and the article leads me to imagine home-meth-printing
labs. However, if 3D printing does revolutionize the availability of
psychotropic drugs, it could be a watershed event that could lead to a
rational discussion of drug policy in the United States.

...oh wait, hoping for a rational discussion of anything in the United States
is in vain. We are the society of the spectacle.

All the more reason to donate to erowid.org today.

~~~
tsotha
If you can make meth with 3D printers you'll need a license to buy one and
it'll keep track of everything you make. I'm convinced the drug warriors would
make the cure for cancer illegal if it was a precursor for meth.

~~~
tomjen3
All you need is to smugle one clean 3d printer or convert one existing printer
to not record what you make and you can print the next few millions.

Besides the political system would have to act fast because the printers are
already on the market. Soon the makers will be able to lobby and then they
won't restrict them.

